# Elizabeth Bottrof Memorial Redfish Tournament



## Redfish Riviera (Sep 11, 2008)

The Elizabeth Bottorf Memorial Redfish Tournament will be held in Southport, Florida on September 20th-all proceeds to benefit the American Red Cross Learn to Swim Program and the Elizabeth Bottrof Playground. More information on the tournament can be found at www.redfishriviera.com tournament page, it will pull the divisions and fees up from the bottom tab.
Elizabeth Bottrof was a 3 year old girl that tragically drowned, her dad is putting the charity tournament together-participation and donations will be greatly appreciated. 

Thank-you,
Redfish Riviera CEO


----------

